
Sounds from Scientific, Meteorological, Commercial Satellites 1967-1971 (2013) - pietroglyph
http://www.dd1us.de/spacesounds%204c.html
======
pietroglyph
This is only a small part of a large collection of space sounds. I like these
the best because they're from the oldest satellites (although some have been
recorded relatively recently!) You can find links to sounds from 1961-present,
and more information on how these were obtained on this page of the same
website:
[http://www.dd1us.de/historical%20sounds%20from%20space.html](http://www.dd1us.de/historical%20sounds%20from%20space.html)

------
elkos
Hi, if you'd like more recent recordings you can check over
[https://network.satnogs.org](https://network.satnogs.org) an open-source
satellite ground-station network with several ground-stations participating
that records data from scientific, meteorological, even astronauts on-board
the ISS on amateur radio contacts.

------
dang
A small discussion from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8584677](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8584677)

------
jaytaylor
How were they able to ascribe an observed sound with a particular satellite
back then?

This site is a portal to another time, before information was nearly always
only a web search away.

Fascinating.

